# 1996 Merckx MX-Leader (60ST/58TT) FS + Extras



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

I have loved this bike. It's been built in the past with both modern Campy 11s and retro Shimano Dura-Ace. But I need some room in the garage and I am one bike in... one bike out at this point.

Id sell frame/fork alone or packaged with some parts.
It has an extra fork, sprayed to match current paint (white w/ red)
It currently has a Chris King threaded headset.
3 Different Bars w/ Cinelli XA 120mm stem
Thompson setback seatpost.
I have a couple of different Italian threaded bottom brackets. Shimano Octalink stuff.

Email at [email protected] for pics. Thanks.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

RekibTaf said:


> I have loved this bike. It's been built in the past with both modern Campy 11s and retro Shimano Dura-Ace. But I need some room in the garage and I am one bike in... one bike out at this point.
> 
> Id sell frame/fork alone or packaged with some parts.
> It has an extra fork, sprayed to match current paint (white w/ red)
> ...


no pix?

assuming it sold


----------

